# Best redfish plastics



## lookinlagit (Aug 3, 2009)

have not fished this winter and looking to go tomorrow, going to fish some deep holes on fish river, any suggestions on the best soft plastics/hard plastics to use this time of year ??? thanks guys


----------



## First Catch (Oct 1, 2007)

I don't use too many soft plastics for reds, but I'd assume that your best bet would probably be a Gulp?


----------



## chasin-tail (Oct 8, 2007)

Anything Gulp!


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

Gulps work great even a 1/8 oz gold spoon retrieved slowly. Just remember the water is cold so the fish will be lethargic so work whatever lure you throw slow. By the way I feel that the best bait for redfish just might be the one that you have the most confidence in because in reality they will all catch fish!


----------



## pcolabeachbum (Jul 9, 2010)

3-4'' gulp new penny shrimp are AWESOME
and gold spoons, salt water assassin electric chicken spit tail shad
mirrolures, red head works good... 
its not a lure, but shrimp on a jig head works great


----------



## chasin-tail (Oct 8, 2007)

Where can I find a gold Plastic spoon??


----------



## pcolabeachbum (Jul 9, 2010)

It's not plastic its metal, but they work very well.... you can get them anywhere, walmart, outcast, J&M tackle, dizzy lizzy's, grey's tackle... just about anywhere. =)


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

chasin-tail said:


> Where can I find a gold Plastic spoon??


 
In the paper plate section at publix!!!!! LOL!


----------



## pcolabeachbum (Jul 9, 2010)

^ lol im trying to cut down on my sarcasm but thats hilarious.


----------



## Hewes your daddy? (Mar 9, 2009)

Is a "gulp" truly a plastic. Maybe I'm a purist but it seems like fish food to me. Give me the good ol salt water assassin with 1/4 oz jig head. I prefer fishin to feeding. But thats just me.


----------



## chasin-tail (Oct 8, 2007)

My old partner knows when I'm being sarcastic! Gold spoons are a great search bait for redfish!!


----------



## floridah2o (Feb 29, 2008)

Hewes your daddy? said:


> Is a "gulp" truly a plastic. Maybe I'm a purist but it seems like fish food to me. Give me the good ol salt water assassin with 1/4 oz jig head. I prefer fishin to feeding. But thats just me.


So, in your definition, fish food placed on a hook is not "fishing", rather "feeding." it must not be edible in order to be considered "fishing"? Just trying to learn. Your expertise is appreciated.


----------



## pcolabeachbum (Jul 9, 2010)

floridah2o said:


> So, in your definition, fish food placed on a hook is not "fishing", rather "feeding." it must not be edible in order to be considered "fishing"? Just trying to learn. Your expertise is appreciated.



i dont really care either way, i just want results lol:thumbup:


----------



## Hewes your daddy? (Mar 9, 2009)

I get a lot more exhileration out of tricking a fish to bite, verses what I would term feeding them. More of a flyfishing type mentaliy. Again that's just me and what I derive the most enjoyment from. Don't get me wrong I have used live bait and rigged naturals in the past, I have even used cut bait. But to find something other than an artificial with out taste or smell on my boat is a rarity. Each to their own, but I prefer to play with out a stacked deck. this may be why my tackle bag weighs 32 pounds and I have such and obsession with artificials.


----------



## pcolabeachbum (Jul 9, 2010)

True, it's more of a challenge, and more satisfying when you land them but if i've been out ALL day and not gotten one thing then its really frustrating.. so it all depends really.

I have 6 tackle boxes and need more to fit everything lol, but i do like collecting lures... my newest hobby has been collecting antique lures. My grandpaw died recently and left me all of his fishing stuff and he had homemade lures, and some so old i think they were used to catch megladons back in the day. lol


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

http://www.lsu.edu/departments/gold/2011/02/lure.shtml

see more here:

www.mystictackleworks.com


----------



## pcolabeachbum (Jul 9, 2010)

I wanna try me one of them lol


----------



## jimmyjams4110 (Oct 20, 2007)

Me and my fishing partner have two categories:

Gulp & Non-gulp...


----------



## Hewes your daddy? (Mar 9, 2009)

After catching a few of what we refer to as easy fish, my fishing partner and I will usaully spend an hour or so trying to fish for the the not so easy ones. Gin clear water with spooky fish that can see you as well as you can see them. Trying to present artificials and get the bite, each time we catch one of these fish, we learn a bit. It's our way of raising the bar and improving our skill set. Fustrating as it may seem some days; since we have started doing this our fishing has improved. We experimented one day DOA against live shrimp and the numbers were nearly equal, sight fishing redfish in very clear water.


----------



## Chris Phillips (Oct 1, 2007)

Spoons suck for me, throw a Gulp! shrimp or jerkshad!


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

jimmyjams4110 said:


> Me and my fishing partner have two categories:
> 
> Gulp & Non-gulp...


 
*It's: *

*Gulp and Artificial Gulp.*




*.*


----------



## SolarFlare (Oct 3, 2007)

*Hi Lookin....*

Of course you've probably already gone, but I would suggest just waitng out this cold weather and low tides. The tides will begin to shift in early/mid March and bring some high tides back to our daytime fishing and the water temp starts rising nearer the 60deg mark. The shallow water redfish will start moving back in, in better numbers.

Right now, doesn't much matter what you use, even the most skilled skilled redfish fisherman is struggling to catch decent fish, unless you're chasing Bulls in the Bay or the Beach areas. Not saying they're not here at all, but not in good numbers.

If you're fishing deeper holes in the upper bays, I would guess you would need heavier baits, 1/4-3/8 ounce in 7-9ft of water; but that's not really my thing. And as previously mentioned, move your baits very slow and do some dead sticking (let your gulp just sit dead on the bottom for varying times up to 20 seconds and then twitch a time or 2 and repeat)

Gulps are probably the best all around plastic-like baits, pretty much all I use in the soft plastic type bait. But I do have success with Gold/Silver spoons, suspending baits, and even topwater, but that's when when the water warms and we shift to the Spring/Summer tides.


Good Luck and happy fishing!
:thumbsup::thumbsup:






lookinlagit said:


> have not fished this winter and looking to go tomorrow, going to fish some deep holes on fish river, any suggestions on the best soft plastics/hard plastics to use this time of year ??? thanks guys


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Hewes your daddy? said:


> Is a "gulp" truly a plastic. Maybe I'm a purist but it seems like fish food to me. Give me the good ol salt water assassin with 1/4 oz jig head. I prefer fishin to feeding. But thats just me.


I'm an old Mirrolure fan, but from the fishes prospective, it's all fish food :fishslap: LOLOLOLOLOL,,, So Publix is now carrying the gold plastics,,,,,,,,,,, coolllllllllllllll


----------



## TxAdam (May 29, 2010)

Not sure if they are available in abundance over there, but the Texas tradition this time of year is to throw Paul Brown's Corkies. B&L bought them out last year and sell them under the name Paul Brown's Originals and Fat Boy's.

Throw it out over that deep hole and just dead stick it. Once that bait wanders down into the strike zone you'll feel a thump like you've never felt before! I still remember my first Corky fish.


----------

